# Plea for help from new dog owner



## littleames23 (May 26, 2011)

I was hoping that I could ask you all a question since you seem to know Maltese so well. This forum is a lifesaver. My husband and I recently brought a 11 1/2 week old male Maltese (Buddy) into our home. We have no children; my husband and I are the only inhabitants of the house. Neither of us has ever owned a dog before. 

We are crate-training and Buddy is doing great with the housebreaking routine we have set up for him. He is smarter than I ever thought a small puppy could be!  

He seems to have an aversion to the crate. He cries a lot when he is in it. Recently, he has begun struggling when I try to place him in the crate. I don't want to create any anxiety issues in him, so I was hoping you would have some suggestions about how I can improve the situation. Or maybe I am just being paranoid and I need to accept that he is going to have to get used to it no matter how painful for him or me. We have had him 5 nights. As much as I would have liked to introduce him "slowly" to the crate over a period of time, I really had no choice due to my job. However, besides nighttime, he is never in his crate for more than 2-3 hours at a time. Here is his daily schedule:

5:45am - 7:15: Play, walk, eat, potty
7:15-9:30: In crate
9:30-10:00: Potty, play
10:00-11:30: In crate
11:30-1:30: Play outside, eat, potty
1:30-3:30: In crate
3:30-9:00: Play, walk, eat, potty, training, following people around the house
9:00: bedtime in crate (with a potty break twice during the night)

Thank you so much for your time in reading my email. I appreciate it more than you know. I was so frustrated last night that I resorted to crying. I am willing to do whatever it takes to raise this puppy right--besides lose my job  . Thank you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

There are better trainers on here than I, but my suggestion would be to feed in the crate. When I tell my Lola to go to her crate she charges in happily, knowing I will give her a treat. 

To get him used to it. I would suggest you stuff a small kong with his food and give that to him. He will love his crate in no time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Another thing to consider is the size of the crate. Can you attach a picture?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Also, sometimes an xpen is better as it gives more room for the fluff to move around and play. They are so full of energy at this age. I usually do an xpen and have the crate, with the door open, in the expen. They will then go into their crate for their naps and then come back out when they want to play. Make certain to have toys in the xpen for the fluff to play with. Also leave water in the xpen. Are you training Buddy to go outdoors to potty or on a pee pee pad? If a pee pee pad, you can add one to the xpen area. 

I usually use a soft sided puppy playpen (not a wire xpen) like this one.
57" 2-DOOR SOFT PET PUPPY DOG PLAYPEN CRATE PEN KENNEL | eBay

I think he will be much happier to have room to run and play during the day.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I would also strongly recommend the dvd _Crate Games by _Susan Garrett.
_http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?Product_ID=1363&fuseaction=product.display_ It is an amazing resource!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe set up a pen, put the crate in the pen and leave the crate door open. Only close the door at night. Buddy will learn to think of the crate as a place to go for quiet time and will start going into the crate on his own.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Something that jumped out at me - unrelated to the crate training - is the level of exercise/walking your doing? How long walks do you take Buddy on and is he fully vaccinated?

Often taking puppies for long walks during the first 6-8 months isn't a good idea - its not terribly good for bone growth. Just be careful not to overdo it! Of course you might be only taking short walks, but thought I should mention it. 

Also taking a puppy outside (into parks, sidewalks etc) isn't a great idea if they aren't fully vaccinated. There are lots of nasties that can be picked up.

Good luck with the crate training - I'm sure some more experienced crate users will be able to give you some help!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Maybe set up a pen, put the crate in the pen and leave the crate door open. Only close the door at night. Buddy will learn to think of the crate as a place to go for quiet time and will start going into the crate on his own.


 
This is what I did and mine will go into the crate for quiet time. They also go in their crate during stroms if they're not velcroed to us!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Maybe set up a pen, put the crate in the pen and leave the crate door open. Only close the door at night. Buddy will learn to think of the crate as a place to go for quiet time and will start going into the crate on his own.


 
I was going to say what Mary has said.....I used to set up an excercise pen and put a crate (or bed) in it along with a pee pee pad and toys...it's sort of like his/her own little room. Safe but room to move around.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

we attached a crate to the pen so poppy had access out to an area she could play, poop on pads and have her water then choose to rest in the crate, i covered the top with a blanket to make it not too open. i always put a kong with a treat in before she went in so she chose to go in and was distracted while i left the house, we would leave the radio on too for company.Now she s older and we re sorting the housetraining we ve removed the pen and she just goes in to the crate but she s ok as she s only had a good experience in it. good luck x


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't use x-pens for housetraining, just the crate. I really like the Crate Games dvd that was suggested. 

Feed your pup in the crate with the door open. Teach your pup to "kennel up" by tossing a treat into the crate as you say it. Sometimes you close the door for a second, sometimes not. Keep the pup guessing. Teach the pup to wait while you open the door before coming out. All of this and more fun is taught with Crate Games.


----------

